# Anybody Else See the Hoyt Bow Fail at the Olympics?



## utskidad (Apr 6, 2013)

Just binge streaming the Olympic archery events available on demand on NBC.

Men's and Womens' Individual Preliminaries round-of-64, Day 2 at 29:30. Finnish athlete is 2 arrows from taking the match in set 5.

Lower limb of Hoyt recurve fails at full draw and the clock times out before the athlete can return to the line with his replacement bow. Athlete takes zero on his arrow.

His opponent takes the set, tying the match score. They go to one arrow shoot-off, and the Fin loses the match with a 9 against a 10.


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

That is a PR nightmare right there. Bows break, but for it to happen on a national stage is a unbelievable.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Guess they should have had Tom on "Mountain Men" make the bows. 

Ya, that's not cool for the Archer or Hoyt.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I can't imagine not having the backup bow close enough to where you are when you are on a timed position incase something like this happens.

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Critter said:


> I can't imagine not having the backup bow close enough to where you are when you are on a timed position incase something like this happens.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


Many tournaments prohibit you from having a back up bow within feet of the shooting line. You can’t just have it within arms reach. I’m sure the olympics is no different


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Equipment breaks or malfunctions regularly during competitions. You can bet Hoyt knows the history of all those limbs. It certainly would be interesting to see how many arrows were flung before failure.
And I agree with Critter, I can't believe a backup wasn't readily available. Its not like Olympic athletes aren't being supported by manufactures.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

MooseMeat said:


> Many tournaments prohibit you from having a back up bow within feet of the shooting line. You can’t just have it within arms reach. I’m sure the olympics is no different


It would be nice to know the rules. But apparently we do not. It was stated by the OP that the archer timed out before he could get his replacement bow. That's all we know at this point.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the timeout is 20 seconds for each shot. So if you figure they burned some of that time before the failure, then there really isn't much time to run grab a back up bow and be ready to fire another shot before the clock runs out even if the back up bow as uncased and just a few yards away.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I saw that one of the news channels ran a segment with Hoyt and how they have been the major manufactory for Olympic Archers. I believe it was something like 70% of the bows in the competition are Hoyt. 

As middlefork stated....Equipment breaks or malfunctions regularly during competition. Its not any different buying a brand of truck and it begins to have issues. It's mechanical, and everything mechanical will fail to some extent eventually. I don't think this boo boo on the Olympic stage will hurt Hoyt that much, if at all. They make one of the best products in the market.


----------



## prumpf (Apr 8, 2016)

From a marketing standpoint it sucks to have negative news on an international stage....BUT everyone is now talking about Hoyt and even more importantly how they have the majority market share of those bows and that it’s unbelievable... 

So in my opinion (which isn’t worth much if you ask my wife) they are coming out ahead.

Sucks for the athlete!


----------

